# D 1 1 10 flywheel won't come off



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

Hi guys I'm working on a d 1 1 10 tractor I'm trying to get my flywheel off so I can replace the charging system on the tractor and I try to use a brigands track and flywheel polar but the Bolt got snapped inside one of the flywheelholes how do I remove Move the flywheel on this thing


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you get the bolt that snapped off out of the flywheel hole without damaging the threads?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

robertzirbel839 said:


> Hi guys I'm working on a d 1 1 10 tractor I'm trying to get my flywheel off so I can replace the charging system on the tractor and I try to use a brigands track and flywheel polar but the Bolt got snapped inside one of the flywheel holes how do I remove Move the flywheel on this thing


Not sure what a D 1 1 10 means. Is it a D110 JD with a 31 series Briggs engine? It sounds like you might have been using the Briggs "flywheel tool" incorrectly, a lot of people do just that, and it doesn't come with any instructions on how to correctly use it. The bigger Briggs 19203 "flywheel tool" is designed so an impact socket (usually a 9/16 or 5/8) will fit through the large center. You just use what a lot people think is a "puller" to put moderate upward tension on the flywheel and smack the protruding impact socket end with a large hammer. The hammer blow through the impact socket jars the flywheel loose from the crankshaft/key. You don't use the 19203 tool to actually try to "pull" the flywheel loose using those skimpy bolts/nuts. You'll just snap the bolts off, if it's really seized on there, which you've unfortunately already found out.

Now you need to thread the flywheel retaining bolt back into the crankshaft within a 1/4" of crankshaft end. Carefully position a large pry bar on the lip of the flywheel, apply up pressure on the flywheel, and smack the bolt head to create the impact shock. Be extremely careful where you locate the pry bar end on the flywheel. Don't damage the flywheel magnets, or the stator windings, with the tip of the bar as you apply upward pressure.......


Briggs 19203 Flywheel Tool


----------



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

Hi thank you for such a fast response unfortunately I can't really get the bolt out of the flywheel hole without damaging the threads I've been trying to drill into the hole where the bolt is located and it's pretty hard steel My thought was to extract the bolt with some sort of bolt extractor and then create new threads in the flywheel I'm not sure if that's possible It would be like the 3rd flywheel now that has not wanted to come off and every time I've tried to remo the flywheel I end up completely destroying the flywheel and buying a used flywheel


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Not sure what a D 1 1 10 means. Is it a D110 JD with a 31 series Briggs engine? It sounds like you might have been using the Briggs "flywheel tool" incorrectly, a lot of people do just that, and it doesn't come with any instructions on how to correctly use it. The bigger Briggs 19203 "flywheel tool" is designed so an impact socket (usually a 9/16 or 5/8) will fit through the large center. You just use what a lot people think is a "puller" to put moderate upward tension on the flywheel and smack the protruding impact socket end with a large hammer. The hammer blow through the impact socket jars the flywheel loose from the crankshaft/key. You don't use the 19203 tool to actually try to "pull" the flywheel loose using those skimpy bolts/nuts. You'll just snap the bolts off, if it's really seized on there, which you've unfortunately already found out.
> 
> Now you need to thread the flywheel retaining bolt back into the crankshaft within a 1/4" of crankshaft end. Carefully position a large pry bar on the lip of the flywheel, apply up pressure on the flywheel, and smack the bolt head to create the impact shock. Be extremely careful where you locate the pry bar end on the flywheel. Don't damage the flywheel magnets, or the stator windings, with the tip of the bar as you apply upward pressure.......
> 
> ...



Holy crap, Bob, these are very good instructions........Even I could follow these........LOL All kidding aside, very nice job on this....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I never use a puller. I take the nut off and rethread it back on the crankshaft end a bit proud on the end and give it a hard whack with a large brass hammer and the flywheel comes off every time.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

robertzirbel839 said:


> Hi thank you for such a fast response unfortunately I can't really get the bolt out of the flywheel hole without damaging the threads I've been trying to drill into the hole where the bolt is located and it's pretty hard steel My thought was to extract the bolt with some sort of bolt extractor and then create new threads in the flywheel I'm not sure if that's possible It would be like the 3rd flywheel now that has not wanted to come off and every time I've tried to remo the flywheel I end up completely destroying the flywheel and buying a used flywheel


I use this stuff like Frank's Hot Sauce...... "I put that sh!t on everything"


----------



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

I guess I tried hitting the flywheel with a hammer with the bolts on it and it did not come off so my next option would be to heat it and then try extracting that bolt I concern about extracting that bolts while I go to drill it I might Jack up the threads and therefore the next guy that needs to take that fly wheel off is most likely not going to be able to take the fly wheel off so and I'm trying to sell the tractor


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> I use this stuff like Frank's Hot Sauce...... "I put that sh!t on everything"
> View attachment 79134


EVERYTHING?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

robertzirbel839 said:


> I guess I tried hitting the flywheel with a hammer with the bolts on it and it did not come off so my next option would be to heat it and then try extracting that bolt I concern about extracting that bolts while I go to drill it I might Jack up the threads and therefore the next guy that needs to take that fly wheel off is most likely not going to be able to take the fly wheel off so and I'm trying to sell the tractor


You know robertzirbel839 you can buy a straight shank LH drill that has the flutes and cutting face the opposite to the standard SS drill, most times you would start a small pilot hole with a normal SS drill and then use a slightly larger SS drill and then use the left hand drill with a battery drill or electric powered drill in reverse and if the broken bolt wasn't jammed tight, the cutting face would bite into the bolt and screw it out.

Use heat and you will most likely be up for a new Stator as well.

When you bashed the shaft with the hammer, did you use a lever to one side of the flywheel as suggested previously??.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you have a really deep wallet, buy yourself a Hi-Rock die reclaim drill. It will drill anything including Tool steel and glass if you are so inclined. I have a set of them. A set as well as the reverse helix extractors is about 400 bucks at MSC.


----------



## brian BSL (Jan 23, 2021)

I didn't read the whole thread, but this guy might help.






AvE is a funny Canadian and an excellent mech


----------



## 75045 (May 9, 2020)

robertzirbel839 said:


> Hi guys I'm working on a d 1 1 10 tractor I'm trying to get my flywheel off so I can replace the charging system on the tractor and I try to use a brigands track and flywheel polar but the Bolt got snapped inside one of the flywheelholes how do I remove Move the flywheel on this thing


left handed drill bit!


----------



## 75045 (May 9, 2020)

MARK ABELLI said:


> left handed drill bit!


Then to remove flywheel, find a nut or bolt that fits your crankshaft and install so as not to damage the end of the shaft and smack it squarely with a good size hammer, while applying upward pressure under the flywheel with a pry bar. Works every time for me at my mower repair shop.


----------



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

Your trick did not work I've been trying to drill into the broken bolt that's not happening I'm gething mad now that these flywheel are shit on gething off. Those extractors I've tried suck and so do this flywheel puller I'm just going to sell it as it is


----------

